#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: عدم فعال شدن کاربری

## mohandes saeed

*عزیزان سلام و خداقوت
احتراما بعد ازپرداخت حق عضویت 25 هزارتومنیم  هنوز  نمیتونم وارد قسمت vip2 بشم و تقاضای حق عضویت می  نماید نمیدونم به کی پیام  بدم نمیدونم مسئول کیه به digital84 که پیام میدم  پیغام میده که نمیونی  بفرستی پیام رو چون صندوق گیرنده پیام پر هستش خلاصه  گیرافتادم .چقدر باید فعالیت کرد تا عضویت در بخشهای قرمز فعال گردد.ممنون میشم کمکم  کنید به مسئولین این امر بابت عضویتم برسونید با  سپاس فراوان -سعید مظفری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## iir100077

سلام بنده هم این مشکل رو دارم
از مدیران عزیز سایت ممنون میشم پیگیری بفرمایند

----------


## بهارقوچان

سلام بنده حق عضویت ریختم اشتراکم فعال بود ولی الان چند ماهه که اشتراک قطع شده،تورو قران رسیدگی کنید دیگه به هر مسئولی پیام دادم ولی هیچ جوابی هنوز دریافت نکردم کسی هم رسیدگی نکرده

----------


## partis

سلام من امروز وارد سايت شدم پيام خصوصي اومد كه اشتراك تمديد كنم ولي در قسمت انتخاب مبلغ براي پرداخت _ ايتم مبلغ 20 هزار تومن نداشت فقط اشتراك يك ساله 30 هزار تومن بود  پرداخت انلاين  رو هم كه ميزنم هيچ صفحه اي باز نمي شه

----------


## nekooee

مبلغ 30 تومان هست. 20 تومان مبلغ قدیم هست. لطفا موقع پردات از فیلتــرشکن استفاده نکنید و اگر روشن هست خاموشش کنید. یکبار دیگه تست کنید اگر باز خطا داد به من پیام خصوصی بزنید

----------


## Mahmoodi

> سلام بنده حق عضویت ریختم اشتراکم فعال بود ولی الان چند ماهه که اشتراک قطع شده،تورو قران رسیدگی کنید دیگه به هر مسئولی پیام دادم ولی هیچ جوابی هنوز دریافت نکردم کسی هم رسیدگی نکرده


دوست عزیز اشراک ها یکساله هست 
چه تاریخی پرداخت داشتید؟

----------


## gasam2009

سلام لطفا کاربری منو هم فعال کنید

----------


## irman90

*ظاهرا کسی پاسگو نیست من هم با نام کاربی irman90 الان 6ماه که اینترنتی ثبت نام vip کردم و اون موقع 25هزار تومان مبلغ واریزی براشون داشتم ... قانون ثبتنام اینترنتی خودشون وجه مبلغش مشخص بوده و پرداخت کننده نمیتونه کمتر یا بیشتر واریز کنه... ...اما تا امروز هیچ خبری نیست...* :عدم فعال شدن کاربری:

----------


## پژمان مهرابی

سلام بنده هم واریز اینترنتی داشتم مبلغ 30 هزار واریز کردم ولی نمیتونم از مطالب استفاده کنم فقط پیغام میده عضو شوید حق اشتراک رو ثبت کردم میگه قبلا فعال شده بعدش پیغام میده به دلیل تغئیر ایمیل دوباره فعالسازی کنید فعالسازی میکنم میگه قبلا فعال شده ولی دسترسی به هیچ جا ندارم به آقای محمودی رسید تراکنش رو ارسال کردم ولی ایشون هم جواب نمیده

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز ایمیل را یکبار تأیید کنید امکان ندارد مجدد پیام بده ایمیل خود را تأیید کنید!! ما احتمالا دستی پرداخت کردید. وقتی دستی پرداخت کنید ما هم دستی باید چک کنیم و فعال کنیم. که آقای محمودی هفته ای یکی دوبار می تونن دستی چک کنند بنابراین کمی طول میکشه.
شما اگر آنلاین پرداخت کرده بودید بلافاصله خودش فعال میشد.

----------


## hm_k

با عرض سلام.
من اشتراک سالانه یکساله خریدم. اما نه پیغامی اومد و نه اینکه تونستم بهتون پیغام بدم. الان اومدم ببینم میتونم چک کنید و فغالش کنید. هنوز یکسالم تموم نشده. با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rezaei220

سلام 
بعدازیک سال عضویت پیام اومد عضویت خود راتمدید کنید
۳۰تومان آنلاین پرداخت نمودم الان به هرقسمت مراجعه میکنم میگه شماقادربه دیدن این قسمت نیستید.!   لطفا رسیدگی کنید

ناگفته نماند حدود یک ماه است مبلغ ۳۰تومان آنلاین پرداخت نمودم

سپاس ازمدیرت محترم

----------


## menoochehr

سلام بنده بعد از یک ماه غیبت تو این سایت حساب کاربریم از فعال خارج شده هنوز سه ماهه که سی تومن سالانه پرداخت کردم . لطفا رسیدگی کنید نمیشه که یه فرصت پیدا کنیم بیاییم و وقتمون تلف شه که اقا تو رو خدا فعالمون کنیدارزش وقتمون بالاتر از این سی تومنهاست

----------


## dj0123

با سلام و احترام 
بنده کمتر از یک ماه میشه 30 هزار تومان بابت حق عضویت پرداخت کردم اما الان نمیتونم قسمت پنهان مطالب رو بعد از کلیک روی تشکر ببینم لطفا سریعتر پیگیری بشه تشکر

----------


## naser777

سلام من 30 تومان اشتراک یک ساله پرذاخت کزدم ولی فعال نشدم لطفا رسیدگی کنین

----------


## بهنام بهناز

با سلام من حق اشتراک رو واریزکردم آنلان ولی عصویتم فعل نشد شماره پی گیری668028 شماره ارجاع123771327019

----------


## V.GHAEDY

[QUOTE=بهنام بهناز;606143]با سلام من حق اشتراک رو واریزکردم آنلان ولی عصویتم فعل نشد شماره پی گیری668028 شماره ارجاع123771327019[/QUOTE
سلام 
کاربری شما فعال است .

----------


## Mahmoodi

کاربرانی بصورا اتوماتیک فعال میشوند

----------

